
Books from the Harvard Business School Course Catalog - _8ks0
http://jfornear.com/2017/09/17/harvard-business-school-reading-list/
======
imranq
Books are just pieces of paper. They only add value when read by a person and
add even more value discussed as by a group of people and add substantially
more value when discussed by a group of highly competent people with
experience.

Anyone gifted with vision and a brain can do the first option, it's even
somewhat easy to do the second, but the third is really hard to pull off. HBS
provides this at staggering cost (plus credentialing and a network) but surely
someone can figure out how to replicate the case experience much more easily?

~~~
klausbaudelaire
I am actually working on something like that right now, a place for book
readers to discuss the books they have read, are reading, and/or are
interested reading. My goal is for it to be a great place for discourse on
books and a great place to find new books. I'll be launching my MVP within the
next month.

Current site is discorse.co

I currently have over 100 people signed up and would definitely love if HN
users signed up and gave feedback. :)

~~~
jdmoreira
Great concept! I love discussing books I read but it's always so hard to find
people to do it :)

~~~
klausbaudelaire
Glad you like it! :) Were you able to sign up? I just looked back at my old
comment and saw that I forgot to add a hyperlink (my mistake!). Sorry about
that if it caused any trouble!

------
JSeymourATL
Here's the altMBA (Seth Godin's program) Reading List >
[http://miamizen.com/2016/04/15/altmba-reading-
list/](http://miamizen.com/2016/04/15/altmba-reading-list/)

